# Butthead - aka Stark - at the park today.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, we are definitely in FULL BUTTHEAD mode right now, like... can I send him away and get him back when he is finished.. kinda mode... he is definitely testing the waters and I think my daily vocab consists of "Stark aus", "Stark nein!", "Stark enough", "Stark, you know this.. come on, please sitz for me, come on, you KNOW THIS!", and "Oh Stark, what did you do this time?".

I am trying to keep him busy because he has SO MUCH ENGERY lately that I am thinking someone swapped my dog for this creature laying beside me (finally). You can tell his hormones are working on overtime.

Anyways, to get his crazies under control this morning, I took him to a new place to play with his new found love - the soccer ball. He definitely deflated it so I will be going shopping tonight for a new one because he just loves it so much.

Enjoy!

"YAY.. the soccer ball is out!"









"Wait a minute. This feels different to me.. "









"Iz don'tz know whyz dis ball is deflatedz?"









"What's that thing?" (a bus went by)









"My soccer ball is much more interesting than that noisy thing."









"Mom, can you kick this again please?"









"That sucked! Why am I on this leash? I can't RUN after it very far!"









"This is no fun at all. I'm going to pout over here near the trees!"









"Don't follow me! I know I am cute when I pout, but I'm upset!"









"Hmm... Hey Mom! I think I found a track!"









"Yup, a squirrel was here approximently 10 minutes ago."









"What do you mean I am the devil in a cute puppy suit?"









"There's that squirrel!!!"









"Just you wait squirrel..."









"Mom, it's over there, don't you realize we MUST follow it!!!"









"Oh, wait.. another dog! Maybe they will help in the squirrel hunt?"









"HEY YOU OVER THERE? Do you want to get in on a squirrel hunt?!?!"









"Looks like it's just you and me Mom, LET'S GO!"









"He's definitely around here somewhere..."









"Yup, somewhere...."









"Those squirrels are known to confuse even the best trackers in the world, you know Mom.."









"Well, I guess he will live for another day... until tomorrow evil squirrel!"









"I'm ready to go home now Mom, I'm tired."









"Thanks for looking everyone, keep watching for my squirrel hunt adventures!"


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

HE IS SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!!! and oh so innocent of all charges.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice photos.







Stark is just sooooo handsome!!! We had our own squirrel hunt this morning. Stark would have loved it. Eight squirrels outside when I took my boys out. We have a lot of black walnut trees on our property and the squirrels are all out stocking up for the winter!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He's a cutie.We go on Cat chases...The squirrels don't interest Athena.In my house you just say CAT and she is on for a game of find the kitty.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

He is so darn handsome! Love the dark face.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's a gorgeous little boy. I have this theory about the more handsome a dog is, the more of a teenage mutant ninja butthead he is. 

Keep on him at the risk of repeating yourself every 30 seconds. I'm just back from Otto's working walk (you'll come to know sit every 100 feet becuase he's pulling again). I got two complements on his skills today woohoo







. The second one was a guy walking into the deli who told me 'That's a well schooled dog you have there' I told him Otto is 16 months and we were working on it. I was thinking What's wrong with your dog bud if you think THIS ONE is well schooled


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

He sure is a handsome guy!!!
Rox did that to her soccor ball too- I don't replace them- somehow they "kind of" inflate themselves- 
There are six in the yard- all deflated still play with able!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Stark is too cute! That's why he knows he can get away with all the stunts that he pulls.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow! Stark has grown sooo fast! Seems like just last month he was just coming home with you! He is definitely a handsome fellow


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Yes, he's a cutie which is why I am sure he gets away with a lot of things he shouldn't.

We are working very hard on his obedience and he is doing well but has his days. It's been rainy, cold and extremely windy here and I have had the flu for the past 3 days so that hasn't helped with his focus during outdoor training/walks either.. haha.

He is such a smart little guy though and I am excited to see what we can do together in the future.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow he is stunning!
Been where you are know eventually he'll grow out of it 
I am stiil waiting and B is 4 LOL

He is handsome and I do not believe he is the devil at all
just look at that adorable face


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

4 years.... *please no, please...."







JK


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you doing classes right now? 
Going someplace/meeting someone new everyday?
'Training' something new & fun everyday? 
eg, speak, whisper, weave, spin left, spin right, tilt head left, tilt head right, front paws in the box, back paws in the box, right paw, left paw, count ... you get the idea, fun silly stuff that has no use except to make people go awwwwwwwww
Just remember to always stop before he gets bored/distracted etc so you always leave him wanting More Fun!!!

ETA sorry missed the Flu bit - are there any Dog Hiking Groups (they come to your door, take your dog to the mountains etc & bring him home all happy & tired out & he sleeps for a whole day) or maybe some friend that can do the same?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Alto - 

Yes we are doing several classes right now.. haha.. 

Stark is in obedience classes and we are also doing some tracking (private lessons). We are also starting Schutzhund in a few weeks too. He has a busier schedule than I do and I am a Grad Student who works part time! Hahaha..

We try to go to some place new every week, I have so far managed this since the day he has come home so he is VERY sociable, confident and happy little guy.

As for the tricks, we do this quite often, not every night as our other training comes first, but we try to teach him new things often. He just learned how to turn the light switch off (not on yet) in the family room a few days ago.. it's a hoot to see (I will have to video tape it). 

That is a good tip and one we try to do whenever we are training, always leave/stop on a good note.

He is in his "teenage" stage now and the hormomes are definitely rearing their ugly head but we are pushing through. No matter how much of a butthead he is, he's still my butthead and I love him for it.. haha.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Elizabeth, I loved my little butthead through his stage too. It does end. He's still a teenager and does some things I'd prefer he not do like when I put him out at night for last pee. He knows it's last pee becuase I've shut off the tv and all the lights. Morgan goes out and comes right back to the door when she's done. I call for Otto, half the time he comes. The other half he doesn't and I have to go get the bright bar. Step out the door, turn on the flash light and last night I went WOOOOO as the wind whipped up my bathrobe. There's Otto laying in the back of garden looking right at me like 'Hahahahah I made you come out side again!' Call him again and he comes right in. Really, didn't you hear me the last time? There's no way he got back there and laid down in the 3 seconds it took me to get the light - he's messin with me again!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

He is adorable! I can't IMAGINE that sweet baboo being a brat.....

Get ready to buy a lot of soccer balls, they get addicted and can deflate them in the blink of an eye! And then they look at US like we can fix it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yup, Jennifer... had to go out tonight and get a new one.. after 5 days of use it's out of commission. We tried playing with it tonight before I purchased it's replacement but it was no fun... just kinda flopped there.. he was not impressed.. haha...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Stark is a hansome boy. there's plastic balls out there the size of soccer balls. Stark will destroy any soccer ball.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have tried everything else, including the Jolly-Balls.. nothing.. no interest what so ever! Hahaha... Has to be a soccer ball.. hahahaha.. men!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Maybe Stark would like a Jolly Ball? Otto loves his big giant jolly ball. They can crunch it and it just pops back out. Although I have heard of dogs destroying them. 

Otto has a soccer ball my aunt gave him when he was Stark's age, he LOVES that ball. It's was a promotional item from Snickers, really tough, it's still going strong and he's tough on stuff.

*edit* we were posting at the same time. Too bad about the jolly ball. Otto wasn't too into the small one. The 10" one, he's on it, under it, he's tugging it, loves it! He was about 10 months when I got it for him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. Yea, I tried the Jolly-Balls because his father has them and LOVES them.. He goes through them about 1 a month my breeder says.. haha.. 

Stark has one but never plays with it, I tried encouraging him and everything.. nothing.. the soccer ball is the only ball he LOVES, he will fetch the tennis balls but doesn't go nuts over them like the soccer ball.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, I know, very old thread...but I still am catching up. 

I laughed out loud at the captions.

Because we are right in the middle of butthead mode ourselves...:crazy:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


>


Enjoy this stage - it goes by soooo fast! And then you miss the little butt head!

LOL - have fun with it! 

Stark is now almost 4 years old and has settled soooo much. He is a really "easy" dog to live with. 

I can't believe how much he has grown though! Brings back memories! :wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I love the closeups of his face


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Enjoy this stage - it goes by soooo fast! And then you miss the little butt head!
> 
> LOL - have fun with it!
> 
> ...



Oh, jeeze, I have tears in my eyes... WOW he has changed. 

I cherish every moment with Hans. I was just saying today that he gives me an unbelievable amount of joy. Just looking at him makes me happy. 
The first pics of Stark are very much what Hans is like right now. 

I know he will rapidly grow into an impressively glorious GSD, but for now, I am happy that he is still a puppy. 


And since we are going down memory lane...

Here is a baby pic of Stark:










and here is an old vid of Stark. 
What a very sweet puppy he was.

DexandStark002.mp4 video by elisabeth_20 | Photobucket


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, so many of the posters on this thread are a blast from the past...at least fb keeps the connections going!
Stark has matured nicely.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oooo, that last pic of Stark!!!! HANDSOME!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

How old was he in this thread? Man, what a difference maturity makes. Totally different dog! You need to do a timeline photo, girl!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

first of all there is no butthead stage. it's how am i
doing with my training stage. Stark is way to cool
to be anything other than a very nice GSD and i'm
going to have Loki do some dog to dog mental
transmission and have him tell Stark you referred
to him as a butthead on the German Shepherd Dog
Forum.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> first of all there is no butthead stage.


You mean there was no butthead stage for *you*.

I am sure you are a better trainer than many, and maybe you have a more biddable dog. 

But those of us who are not that incredible at training can, and do, have a butthead for a while.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> first of all there is no butthead stage. it's how am i
> doing with my training stage. Stark is way to cool
> to be anything other than a very nice GSD and i'm
> going to have Loki do some dog to dog mental
> ...


Oh, there is definitely a butthead stage.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wild Wolf said:


> How old was he in this thread? Man, what a difference maturity makes. Totally different dog! You need to do a timeline photo, girl!


I think he was around 5 months in these photo's. He was always such a thick and solid little thing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> first of all there is no butthead stage. it's how am i
> doing with my training stage. Stark is way to cool
> to be anything other than a very nice GSD and i'm
> going to have Loki do some dog to dog mental
> ...


Stark had some issues growing up but with consistent training it helped. I believe a lot of the issues Stark has are genetic, totally manageable now and I even 'forget' he has/had issues in the past because of the great dog he has become, but it was hard work - on both our ends of the leash!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

HAHAHAHHA those photos were GREAT def brightened up my evening!! And your captions were perfect had me laughing non stop!! THANK YOU for making a kinda crummy day better!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw what a handsome kiddo he was (and still is!) :wub:


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

I love seeing pictures/videos of Stark! He is one of my favourites here, and I'm always happy to see posts from you. He is so handsome and sweet looking!


----------

